# How old are you?



## lookout (Oct 20, 2008)

*How old are you? and have you met or made any good friends in Gbatemp yet?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*





Age: Gbatemp members voted from 2006....





Age: Gbatemp members voted from 2007.... posted by Pigwooly


----------



## JPH (Oct 20, 2008)

About fifteen and a half years old.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 20, 2008)

22 years old. Male.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 20, 2008)

19 years old here...


----------



## lookout (Oct 20, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> About fifteen and a half years old.



Your 15th and a moderators!!? I very impressed with your Gbatemp daily update  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...... where is those lazy admin?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 20, 2008)

Kinda the same topic, but without the poll.....
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=103...p;#entry1379856

I'm  Toni, and I'm 20.......Male........


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2008)

14 and a male


----------



## 2short (Oct 20, 2008)

kids... :-)


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking at the poll it seems everyone is gradually getting younger


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2008)

2short said:
			
		

> kids... :-)


Adults... :-)


----------



## Digeman (Oct 20, 2008)

18 years young. (I'll be 19 the 26th of october, Yay me).


----------



## Satangel (Oct 20, 2008)

16 years old and Male


----------



## paul3100 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmm not sure if i should say now lol

33

And no i don't have any friends here at gbatemp as such but then i am an old man :-)

paul


----------



## jaywilson (Oct 20, 2008)

17!


----------



## 2short (Oct 20, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> 2short said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shush. I've been trolling these boards since you were 9!
:-)


----------



## Dylan (Oct 20, 2008)

16. thats 2 less than i want to be.


----------



## paul3100 (Oct 20, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 16. thats 2 less than i want to be.



Thats 5 less than you should want to be! 21 + is where its @ or at least it is in the UK

paul


----------



## Rayder (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm a male and I'm 40.


----------



## ConJ (Oct 20, 2008)

30


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 20, 2008)

NO FERMALE?

Im a dude thats 18


----------



## redact (Oct 20, 2008)

15

EDIT: i'm a dewd


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2008)

wow no females...


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 20, 2008)

my age and genders are secrets. (even though I've voted)


----------



## moozxy (Oct 20, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> NO FERMALE?
> 
> Im a dude thats 18


me too
I am xcalibur


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2008)

my guess is that psyco is a female cos of the one female vote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i know that cos before psyco posted it was all males 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just a wild guess though


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 20, 2008)

what's with me and the frmale thing

look, javad's an idiot, and you seem to take things so seriously.

(hint, I voted for an age that is in between 10 and 30, and I voted for a gender that looks like an arrow sticking out of a circle)


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2008)

*just a wild guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Laintsurge (Oct 20, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> wow no females...


What do you expect, they're in the kitchen!
Only kidding


----------



## Raika (Oct 20, 2008)

lolz that was soooo random


----------



## VatoLoco (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm only 18.......*x2*





still younger than Rayder, though


----------



## UltraMagnus (Oct 20, 2008)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Looking at the poll it seems everyone is gradually getting younger



no, it just seems that way because you are getting older


----------



## webyugioh (Oct 20, 2008)

Male = [ 68 ]-[97.14%]
Female = [ 2 ]-[2.86%]

Did anyone else think any different?


----------



## 1337 (Oct 20, 2008)

5/f/fl


----------



## Wanted (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm 30 and i'm not appoligising. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: well maybe for my spelling of apologising... but that's it!


----------



## NDSFreak (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm 7 and female and i'm the admin of ADVANsCEne


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2008)

NDSFreak said:
			
		

> I'm _*7*_ and female and i'm the admin of ADVANsCEne


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm 18 and male and Holaitsme


----------



## <Luke> (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm 15 and male.


----------



## Daois (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm 23 and male. I haven't met/befriended anyone from GBAtemp since I really don't talk much on the boards, but I'm usually on here everyday.

I think it'd be cool to make friends on this board though, since it's hard for me to actually find good gamer friends.


----------



## Wanted (Oct 20, 2008)

NDSFreak said:
			
		

> I'm 7 and female and i'm the admin of ADVANsCEne



you joined in 2005 when you were 4 then...


----------



## Dylan (Oct 20, 2008)

paul3100 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



australian pride


----------



## CPhantom (Oct 20, 2008)

17 here, woo...waiting till march >.>;


----------



## Jax (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm 20, turning 21 in January.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 20, 2008)

23 this November, Male, potentially Human.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 20, 2008)

Currently 15, and is male. Will be 16 in April.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 20, 2008)

16 years old and male.


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 21, 2008)

ㅡㅡ only 2 genders?
I feel sorry for cockroachman. He can't vote.


----------



## Frog (Oct 21, 2008)

15 in frogpony years.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Oct 21, 2008)

16 and male
I am with the masses, sadly enough.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Oct 21, 2008)

19 and male


----------



## GBA_Temper (Oct 21, 2008)

18 Male


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Oct 21, 2008)

16 Years old and male.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2008)

Just realized I never said how old I was in my post.

17 and male T_T lol, it's great


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm a 17 year old male.


----------



## Minox (Oct 21, 2008)

17, male.


----------



## Skye07 (Oct 21, 2008)

18 here, 19 in feb.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 21, 2008)

30...ish. Penis attached.


----------



## playallday (Oct 21, 2008)

I find it funny that there is only two females here.  So each one of you girls get 59.5 guys.  Have fun!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 21, 2008)

13 male


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 21, 2008)

17 male.......


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 21, 2008)

23 male...been here since I was 19.


----------



## Seven (Oct 21, 2008)

15/M, 16 in November.

Holy shit, there are no girls on the Internet.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 21, 2008)

@ontopic: 14, male


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 21, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> @ontopic: 14, male



Lol that was what i was thinking


...just as my profile tells it.


----------



## updowners (Oct 21, 2008)

[removed]


----------



## Austinz (Oct 21, 2008)

20 though i wish i was 22 so i could get a girlfriend


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 21, 2008)

13.


----------



## Bishang (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm 17, 18 in November... and I'm FEMALE!!!


----------



## Austinz (Oct 21, 2008)

To above post, may we please have some measurements

*combs hair*


----------



## Bishang (Oct 22, 2008)

Austinz said:
			
		

> To above post, may we please have some measurements
> 
> *combs hair*


Hahaha!

Uh... Sorry, but I'm not looking for a guy ;D


----------



## darkangel5000 (Oct 22, 2008)

18/Male.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 22, 2008)

15/m/fl


----------



## Midna (Oct 22, 2008)

I am 14. and If I said otherwise anywhere, well, some people will ridicule or not take one seriously if one has an age like mine. (Oh, no! I've revealed my age to potential predators! Not that I care...)


----------



## Zanonymous (Oct 22, 2008)

17/m....maybe I'd not think about answering if it was ASL. I'm sick of that question...


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 22, 2008)

I guess around 70% of GBATemp are in the 10-35 age range. Kinda typical, really. I'm 15.


----------



## Lametta (Oct 22, 2008)

It's kinda sad to see that we are only 4 girls here, c'mon I hope there are more other girls here that still have to vote on the poll


----------



## strata8 (Oct 22, 2008)

Male, and 14.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 22, 2008)

I am 16


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 22, 2008)

15/m/va


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm now 18 and turning 19 in a month.  
I never made any friends here, except Dark[Devil] but he's long gone now.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Oct 24, 2008)

14.
Male.
No friends.
That's all you must know.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 24, 2008)

18/Male/ do you need the L? you stalker.


----------



## playallday (Oct 24, 2008)

Lametta said:
			
		

> It's kinda sad to see that we are only 4 girls here, c'mon I hope there are more other girls here that still have to vote on the poll


Well games are for guys, sorry.  Let me get back to playing now...


----------



## Oath (Oct 24, 2008)

17 in November. Male.


----------



## Bishang (Oct 24, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Lametta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not ture. Nowadays companies are targeting more female consumers and even though a lot of games seem more male oriented, a lot of girls like those games too.


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 24, 2008)

hooray for being one of the 5 girls on here, and being 15.


----------



## knowitall599 (Oct 24, 2008)

I am 20 and male.


----------



## Dylaan (Oct 24, 2008)

Yay for Australian teenagers!


----------



## bugboy181 (Oct 24, 2008)

15, male. 16 in November


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 25, 2008)

17 year old male of the Terra Australis species.


----------



## Raestloz (Oct 25, 2008)

17, male, and Indonesian, you never know how it feels to be one

Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 post no. 1234, gotta take a screenshot


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 26, 2008)

114 and hermaphrodite.

Naw, 17 and male.


----------



## abc2390986 (Oct 27, 2008)

wooo97% are males

19, male, from China, currently a university student in united states


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 27, 2008)

16 but turning 17 next month. 






 And I am a female.


----------



## DarkLG (Oct 27, 2008)

!5 turnin 16 in december.XD


----------



## sjones900 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm 15 I turn 16 in January


----------



## ComplicatioN (Oct 30, 2008)

Male


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> 2short said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude your 14..... Im 22! Male.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Nov 5, 2008)

23 female


----------



## Noitora (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm 17 and male.


----------



## Searinox (Nov 5, 2008)

21. I feel old. I want to die and be reborn a kid. Guess my gender yourselves.


----------



## da_head (Nov 5, 2008)

dunno if i posted in this thread already, but:
18, male


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 5, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> dunno if i posted in this thread already


Me too... Oh well
Male | 17


----------



## da_head (Nov 5, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and ur profile is female, y?


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 5, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Broken Skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't get in-jokes. Sorry.


----------



## da_head (Nov 5, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jan777 (Nov 5, 2008)

6 girls?!?!


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow after so long there are only *six* girls who voted here!?


----------



## Shelleeson (Nov 5, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Wow after so long there are only *six* girls who voted here!?


lol 7 girls actually


----------



## gizmo_gal (Nov 5, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Kinda the same topic, but without the poll.....
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=103...p;#entry1379856
> 
> I'm  Toni, and I'm 20.......Male........


O_O You're a MALE???

Srsly?!!!!???

Lol, anyway, I'm 18.

WHERE ARE ALL THE FEMALES???!!!!


----------



## Zombiej (Nov 5, 2008)

22/m/nj


----------



## RhiGhost (Nov 6, 2008)

25 and make that 8 girls!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 6, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> my age and genders are secrets. (even though I've voted)


18 years old

Born June-1-1990

>_> from your profile.

Aren't truly any Greek guys here!?


----------

